# Advice on College/Seminary



## dane_g87 (Jun 24, 2010)

I am looking to apply to a college to begin my education for pastoral ministry and have a few questions.

I am currently looking at Boyce College/Southern Baptist Theological Seminary. For anyone who's been there or heard about it, is it a good college/seminary? I was recommended by my pastor.

I am looking forward to getting a bachelors degree in religious/pastoral/biblical studies, and then on to seminary for mDiv. One of my friends informed me that that might not be a good idea; he advised me to get a bachelors degree in something "more useful" in the event that I cannot find work as a pastor; and that you won't find a job with a bachelors in religion. Is this wise counsel? I'm not sure if this is something I ought to consider, or if it is simply not trusting in the Lord.

Any other comments or advice is greatly appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Andres (Jun 24, 2010)

You might want to skim through the Seminaries/Education forum. You'll find plenty of threads answering many of your questions.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 24, 2010)

1) Boyce/Southern are good schools.

2) Your friend's advice has merit.


----------



## larryjf (Jun 25, 2010)

I would counsel you to take your friend's advice.


----------



## SemperEruditio (Jun 25, 2010)

Definitely listen to your friend's advice. It's the same advice I give people who are thinking about becoming physicians. Earn a degree in something you like but would also be useful for you. For the premeds who insist that medicine is it I encourage them to then at least earn a degree in Biotech. For those with aspirations to pulpit ministry I recommend a degree that will help you with having a job. A few of my colleagues in seminary have degrees in religion and the jobs they were able to find did not require degrees. Perhaps minor in religion or ancient languages but I would not major in religion as an undergrad.

One option with the price of seminary is to look at perhaps a nursing degree. This way you are able to work during school in a well paying job after hours. There is apparently always a shortage of nurses. You might decide to extend seminary by a year or two but graduating without debt will help with receiving a call from a church. See I know more than a few men who are seriously unhappy where they are pastors. They would love nothing more than to just quit but do not have any marketable skills. Their congregations know this and treat them accordingly. It's almost as if they are being held hostage. Degrees in religion carry no weight in the "real world."


----------



## Scottish Lass (Jun 25, 2010)

If you choose to tour Boyce/Southern, let us know--we live in Louisville and can show you around if you'd like. There are also a few folks on here (MarieP, rbcbob) who belong to the local RB church here.


----------



## teddyrux (Jun 25, 2010)

Dane,

You may want to head your friend's advice and follow the Apostle Paul's example, tentmaker by training. One of the pastors at my church did that specifically so he could support his family.


----------

